# Migrating Coyotes Yes or No?



## DOC.223 (Nov 25, 2006)

Ok, I have made an observation locally...Coyotes... or at least some coyotes must be migrating out of my area during the winter. They were here last year and yet ...Poof...they are not heard or seen now. Elevation
6010 Ft., Plumas county, CA. Anyone else notice a similar phenomenon
in their region? 
I have also noticed(in other areas...lower elevations) that the dogs are staying close to their dens instead of charging out to answer a call; they just bark and resist breaking toward the caller.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

DOC.223 said:


> Ok, I have made an observation locally...Coyotes... or at least some coyotes must be migrating out of my area during the winter. They were here last year and yet ...Poof...they are not heard or seen now. Elevation
> 6010 Ft., Plumas county, CA. Anyone else notice a similar phenomenon
> in their region?


Mini migration, yes. Coyotes here will do the same following food sources (usually livestock) in winter.

Badlands, perfect example. During winter, there isnt much in there as they have moved out of the REAL rough country to where the livestock and food is.



> I have also noticed(in other areas...lower elevations) that the dogs are staying close to their dens instead of charging out to answer a call; they just bark and resist breaking toward the caller.


Is this during the denning season?


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

This a mini article out of the latest Fur-Fish-Game:

An Eastern coyote caught in a cable restraint in Monroe County, Pa has traveled 150 miles from where it was first captured, tagged and released near Oneonta, NY. While 150 miles may sound like a long way for a coyote to roam, it is not unheard of. "In a Maine study young coyotes traveled 25 to 225 miles from their initial capture locations," a release quoted furbearer biologist Tom Hardisky.

It goes on a few more lines about this is how coyotes expand and populate new territory.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Snowgooser, I think what they were looking at in the case of that coyote moving 150 miles was a young male driven from it's territory and searching for an area he could live in that didn't have a dominant male.

I think BBJack was right about the movement of coyotes. I would guess when deer move to wintering areas the coyotes follow. A herd of 200, on a friends land this winter, had three groups of coyotes around them. They appeared more tolerant of one another than they do in spring and summer.

Also in spring they will be hard to call away from a den site. People who use dogs have good luck pulling coyotes away from den sites. I don't know if they see dogs as a direct threat or because they are canine a threat as a competitor within their territory.


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

It does make a ton of sense about moving when the food source moves, or a better food source is present. I remembered seeing on a video about coyotes in Michigan going to the deer yards there.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

My uncle thinks in his area that they coyotes move around during the season. When the deer are around there is TONS of yotes, then in the winter the deer move into more hilly country after the crops are off and then there aren't as many yotes around. At least this winter he said he saw that occur.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll agree with everything mentioned above.

During the winter coyotes will be found around deer yards, and come spring of the year when ranchers start to calf out that's where you'll find them, basically because the deer herds have dispersed, so they're finding a new food source.

During the winter coyotes will disperse but tend to travel in packs for hunting opportunities. In the spring of the year with an adult pair take over an area they push out any breaking /non breading coyotes or dogs in the area for territorial reasons. Coyotes will travel pretty far to set up their own territory.

Then you also have coyotes that tend to just be loaners that are constantly crossing territorial boundaries, not looking for fights, just out wondering around. I've also seen coyotes that have kept a subordinate around just for whelping, also called a nanny, they help the breading pair raise the littler.

Coyotes are cool social animal. I had a few papers laying around here some where that basically outlines the whole behavior of coyotes, and they do migrate to set up territories. The old ND game and fish biologist did a very comprehensive study years ago on coyotes east of Bismarck that was very interesting. His last name was Steve Allen.

xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

xdeano you might be interested to know that Steve is the son of the man who invented the compound bow.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

no kidding, that is very cool!

Coyotes on the Move: Changes in distribution of coyotes and red fox in ND.
http://www.npwrc.usgs.gov/resource/mammals/coyotes/index.htm

I couldn't find the article that diagrams how coyotes set up territories etc.

xdeano


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I agree with you Dean. I have also read alot of papers on coyote behavior. You can also get into family groups and pup disperal in early fall and all that can be link back to food sources and coyote populations.


----------



## MTcoyotero (May 28, 2006)

xdeano.. If you can find the article on how coyotes set up territories could you please post it....thanks


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I will if I can find it.

xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

xdeano, search the library for Northern Prairie on the web page. I think the paper you posted was a joint venture and two or three publications also came out of Northern Prairie. It was years ago, but I think I remember seeing the drafts for those coyote territories and the relationship of red fox territories to coyote territories. If you the authors names to search under PM me.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Plainsman, 
I think the publication that I as after isn't available on the internet. I am pretty sure I have a folder around here somewhere with the actual print.

But here is Obsereved Interactions between coyotes and fox
http://www.npwrc.usgs.gov/resource/mammals/cfoxint/index.htm

I believe this is the one:
Composition and stability of coyote families and territories in North Dakota, Prairie Naturalist 19(2):107-114

I'm sure you have contacts that could get this paper.  It really isn't to important unless someone really wants it. But it is a pretty decent paper. he took a lot of time.

xdeano


----------



## MTcoyotero (May 28, 2006)

Thank you sir.


----------



## DOC.223 (Nov 25, 2006)

Thank you too everyone for those that have experienced similar findings or studies. I appreciate your input to my question. Would love to read the study too if you find it.

Doc.


----------



## opensky (May 21, 2009)

I have seen a moron coyote travel 15 miles to drink out of one pond 
and then travel 15 miles back when there are ponds all over where he started... perhaps he was mentally retarded... but i dont think so....


----------

